# بودرة الألمنيوم



## الخليفة (29 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ...هل يمكن الحصول على بودرة الالمنيوم و النحاس بواسطة تفاعلات كيميائية لأجل الدهانات


----------



## الكور (9 أكتوبر 2009)

حسن الكوررررر بارك الله فيك بس نبي معلومات عن بودرة الألمونيوم؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ziadna (24 أكتوبر 2011)

الحمد الله


----------

